# 2012 Tournament schedule



## brother hilljack (Dec 17, 2011)

The 2012 HillJack Catfishing tournament schedule is attached. Hope to see you there.

Some changes for 2012:

$50 entry fee that includes Big Fish ($10 of each entry will be for admin fees AND mega purse)

$1000 guaranteed 1st place prize for the Mega

Mega will be a 2 day event with locations determined by the 2 qualifying events with the highest number of entries

NO Rod limit

Points Champion gets free entry to Mega
2nd place points gets half off

**Full details will be posted on the HillJack Website by the 1st of Jan so keep your eyes open


----------



## sheriff152 (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan on being at 6 maybe 7 of the tournaments.


----------



## brother hilljack (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you there brother! 2012 looks like a very good year for catfishing!


----------



## brother hilljack (Dec 23, 2011)

Been working hard to get everything updated for 2012! I am hoping for a big response to a huge advertising campaign that will kick off on 1 Jan! 

I have more than 100 envelopes sealed and addressed to every bait shop that I could find within 100 miles of Columbus, Ga. If only a few receive and respond it will be a success.


----------



## brother hilljack (Dec 26, 2011)

The HillJack will be out on the water on Tuesday to check things out!


----------



## brother hilljack (Dec 27, 2011)

schedule updated on HillJack website


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Fishing Year to all you HillJacks out there! May your family and fishing be blessed in 2012


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 6, 2012)

Traffic is picking up, should have a nice turnout for the Feb event at Uchee Creek. Hope to see you all there


----------



## Rodbender (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe the water level will stay close to full pool.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 12, 2012)

Water levels are good right now, but I really like it when it is running about 10 feet on the guage. Its been 10 months since we had that kind of conditions


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 16, 2012)

HillJacks, I received word today that Renegade Tackle has shipped the support package for our tournament trail! These items will be distributed over the stretch of the year by random raffle drawing. 

Please take the time to Thank Renegade Tackle (catfish_commando) and be sure to look at the Renegade Tackle products before making your next tackle order!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a good amount of Ming Yang CL 60A reels to give away this year and a War Rod! Prizes just keep getting better!


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 3, 2012)

Getting a lot of prizes to give away at the tournament. Right now we have hooks, sinkers, gift cards, and of course the Ming Yang reel! come on out and fish with us


----------

